# AVA Music Group Halloween Challenge 2022



## Bee_Abney (Oct 1, 2022)

Halloween Challenge


Halloween Challenge 2022 Create your best horror score for a chance to win up to $1000 worth of audio goodies! #AVAchallenge2022 October 1st - October 31st 2022 (Submissions closed) Your Challenge 01 Download your media kit to get the video and the audio samples. 02 Create your best horror score...




avamusicgroup.com





The deadline is 31st October 2022 (my email about this said before that date; the website doesn't say that or give a time of day or time zone).

Winners announced 2nd November 2022.

Prizes 1st. Sure SM7B, all AVA libraries; 2nd. Three AVA libraries; 3rd. one AVA library.

This is a competition to compose a sound track to the video provided but you can ONLY use the sounds that they send to you for the competition.

The sounds are trailer sound effects (booms, textures, anvil sounds, a breath, etc.) and we are told:
"Be creative! You can pitch the sounds, stretch them, distort etc... Sound design is a big part of a trailer soundtrack! The track should be 120 BPM"


----------



## PebbleStream (Oct 1, 2022)

Thanks for posting this Bee! Think I'll shoot my shot.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 1, 2022)

PebbleStream said:


> Thanks for posting this Bee! Think I'll shoot my shot.


It looks like a fun one, and not too much stress - except the whole horror thing!


----------



## JokerOne (Oct 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> ONLY use the sounds that they send to you for the competition.


hummmmmmmm... I downloaded the tool kit. The audio sounds are fine. Had they said I had to use 3 or more or at least one, I would give it a try. However only being able to use these sounds sort of drains the fun out of it for me. Life is full of enough restrictions and limitations. Creating music shouldn't add to it.
Maybe next year.

thank for posting by the way.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> hummmmmmmm... I downloaded the tool kit. The audio sounds are fine. Had they said I had to use 3 or more or at least one, I would give it a try. However only being able to use these sounds sort of drains the fun out of it for me. Life is full of enough restrictions and limitations. Creating music shouldn't add to it.
> Maybe next year.
> 
> thank for posting by the way.


I know what you mean; it does take some of the fun out of it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 2, 2022)

Any thoughts on how far we can go with sound design? For instance, I turned the first sound here from the pack into the second. I posted a query on their YouTube channel so I may get a general answer.

Be warned, the second sound is much louder. Sorry.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Any thoughts on how far we can go with sound design? For instance, I turned the first sound here from the pack into the second. I posted a query on their YouTube channel so I may get a general answer.
> 
> Be warned, the second sound is much louder. Sorry.


I'm pretty psyched for this challenge, and am going to follow the instructions to the letter.

As in, I'm planning to make these sounds utterly unrecognizable, regardless of their answer to your query.

I imagine this challenge isn't suited for people who are not into sound-design.



Bee_Abney said:


> I know what you mean; it does take some of the fun out of it.


Interesting, that. I feel it makes this contest far more interesting that it otherwise could've been.


----------



## Instrugramm (Oct 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Any thoughts on how far we can go with sound design? For instance, I turned the first sound here from the pack into the second. I posted a query on their YouTube channel so I may get a general answer.
> 
> Be warned, the second sound is much louder. Sorry.


I've mangled the sounds quite heavily, otherwise there wouldn't be any real competition I suppose?


----------



## Crowe (Oct 2, 2022)

Oooooh. I just got the sounds. This is *plenty.*

Very, very excited.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 2, 2022)

Instrugramm said:


> I've mangled the sounds quite heavily, otherwise there wouldn't be any real competition I suppose?


I think that a limitation on sound design would be another kind of challenge and the competition would focus on deployment of the sounds much more. And, this competition is a promotion for the sound packs. That's why I'm not sure full on resynthesis is something within the spirit of the competition.

I mean, with no limits, we could make wavetables from the samples. Is that too much?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 2, 2022)

Crowe said:


> I'm pretty psyched for this challenge, and am going to follow the instructions to the letter.
> 
> As in, I'm planning to make these sounds utterly unrecognizable, regardless of their answer to your query.
> 
> ...


I think the limitation takes some of the fun - which is the fun of using all the wonderful libraries and synths I've bought, and all of the sounds I've recorded or designed, precisely to help me make music.

It also, of course, adds a challenge that can be enjoyed.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 2, 2022)

I got a reply. As long as you start with the source files, you can do what you like. As certain smart folks in this thread understood already!

(I didn't say anything about wishing I could use other libraries...)


----------



## PebbleStream (Oct 2, 2022)

Crowe said:


> I'm pretty psyched for this challenge, and am going to follow the instructions to the letter.
> 
> As in, I'm planning to make these sounds utterly unrecognizable, regardless of their answer to your query.
> 
> ...


Same, I'm excited to see how I'll manage to mangle these


----------



## VTX Rudy (Oct 3, 2022)

Forgive my ignorance but how do you actually use the samples ,how do get them in your DAW Cubase?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 3, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> Forgive my ignorance but how do you actually use the samples ,how do get them in your DAW Cubase?


I haven’t used Cubase, but can you drag and drop them onto the timeline from File Explorer (or Mac equivalent)? Or access your files from within a file browser within Cubase.

You can also load them into a sample player like Kontakt; and I’m sure Cubase has its own stock sampler.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 27, 2022)

Here's my entry.


----------



## Zouzixx (Nov 2, 2022)

I participated in the contest and I got third place it was the first time I did a contest I found it really amazing


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 2, 2022)

Zouzixx said:


> I participated in the contest and I got third place it was the first time I did a contest I found it really amazing


Very many congratulations! Very well done. You had a great combination of musicality, dramatic emphasis, and technical execution. I was very impressed!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 2, 2022)

Here's a link to the three winning entries (scroll to the bottom):









Halloween Challenge


Halloween Challenge 2022 Create your best horror score for a chance to win up to $1000 worth of audio goodies! #AVAchallenge2022 October 1st - October 31st 2022 (Submissions closed) Your Challenge 01 Download your media kit to get the video and the audio samples. 02 Create your best horror score...




avamusicgroup.com


----------



## Zouzixx (Nov 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Very many congratulations! Very well done. You had a great combination of musicality, dramatic emphasis, and technical execution. I was very impressed!


wow 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Inherently (Nov 9, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here's my entry.



super creep, super creepy!


----------

